# Converting a foreign Drivers License into a French one.



## ferrad

I submitted my application to convert my US (Texas) driver's license into a French one on 12 January, via the ANTS website. I have heard nothing since, the website just says it is in process of being examined. It also says that any application not completed by 6 months will be deleted. As far as I can see there is no way to contact anyone to check the status, either in person or on the web. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## saffron_gin

Just about to start mine with CO license...realized I needed to get pics before so likely will do tomorrow. 

Any tips to follow on the first phase of it?


----------



## ferrad

saffron_gin said:


> Just about to start mine with CO license...realized I needed to get pics before so likely will do tomorrow.
> 
> Any tips to follow on the first phase of it?


You need to get an official photo taken, then create an account with ANTS, and start an application. You need to get an official translation of both your driver's license and its current validity.
But beware it can take many, many months. I'm amazed at the lethargy in government departments here. Took me 7 months to get my Carte Vitale.


----------



## saffron_gin

ferrad said:


> You need to get an official photo taken, then create an account with ANTS, and start an application. You need to get an official translation of both your driver's license and its current validity.
> But beware it can take many, many months. I'm amazed at the lethargy in government departments here. Took me 7 months to get my Carte Vitale.


I don't mind...as long as they give the provisions for the intermediate time...


----------



## saffron_gin

ferrad said:


> You need to get an official photo taken, then create an account with ANTS, and start an application. You need to get an official translation of both your driver's license and its current validity.
> But beware it can take many, many months. I'm amazed at the lethargy in government departments here. Took me 7 months to get my Carte Vitale.


And thanks...I had all else but the photobooth photo link...so paused and will try again after I get the photos done.


----------



## ferrad

saffron_gin said:


> I don't mind...as long as they give the provisions for the intermediate time...


If you don't get it within 1 year you lose your insurance.


----------



## saffron_gin

ferrad said:


> If you don't get it within 1 year you lose your insurance.


Within 1 year of applying or 1 year of arriving in France?


----------



## ferrad

saffron_gin said:


> Within 1 year of applying or 1 year of arriving in France?


Technically within 1 year of arriving in France. Although you will get a few more months as insurance lasts for 1 year, so 1 year after you take out auto insurance.


----------



## saffron_gin

ferrad said:


> Technically within 1 year of arriving in France. Although you will get a few more months as insurance lasts for 1 year, so 1 year after you take out auto insurance.


The insurance must accept the 'on process' certificate from Ants surely, no?


----------



## ferrad

saffron_gin said:


> The insurance must accept the 'on process' certificate from Ants surely, no?


I hope so, I'll let you know when I have to renew.


----------



## rynd2it

ferrad said:


> I submitted my application to convert my US (Texas) driver's license into a French one on 12 January, via the ANTS website. I have heard nothing since, the website just says it is in process of being examined. It also says that any application not completed by 6 months will be deleted. As far as I can see there is no way to contact anyone to check the status, either in person or on the web. I have no idea what to do.


Go to the Facebook group "Applying for a French Licence", check the guides for your situation and then you can ask the moderator Kim to intercede with ANTS if such action is warranted. My UK licence expires in three weeks but ANTS just kept saying "under examination", Kim escalated it and I got a response from ANTS in two days


----------



## ferrad

rynd2it said:


> Go to the Facebook group "Applying for a French Licence", check the guides for your situation and then you can ask the moderator Kim to intercede with ANTS if such action is warranted. My UK licence expires in three weeks but ANTS just kept saying "under examination", Kim escalated it and I got a response from ANTS in two days


Wow thanks for this - is it the Americans Driving in France group?


----------



## rynd2it

ferrad said:


> Wow thanks for this - is it the Americans Driving in France group?


No, search for the title as above


----------



## ferrad

rynd2it said:


> No, search for the title as above


I did, this is what I got:


----------



## rynd2it

ferrad said:


> I did, this is what I got:








Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## rynd2it

rynd2it said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Did you find ir OK?


----------



## ferrad

rynd2it said:


> Did you find ir OK?


Yes I did thanks. They are still evaluating my suitability to join the group !!


----------



## rynd2it

ferrad said:


> Yes I did thanks. They are still evaluating my suitability to join the group !!


That's great, you'll get approved quickly then Kim will sort it out


----------



## saffron_gin

Is there another way to reach Kim other than via FB? I seem to have a problem creating an account just for this without handing over my phone number...


----------



## saffron_gin

(in the eventuality in time...)


----------



## rynd2it

saffron_gin said:


> Is there another way to reach Kim other than via FB? I seem to have a problem creating an account just for this without handing over my phone number...


Invent a phone number 😉


----------



## ClemTrout

saffron_gin said:


> The insurance must accept the 'on process' certificate from Ants surely, no?


 In our case, the "being in process" status allowed us to have insurance and drive... for a long time. fwiw, it took me/us (my wife and I) more than 30 months (!!) to successfully exchange our TX driver's license for permis de conduire. We arrived in France in September 2017 and filed a lengthy paper dossier within 9 months (after we bought our house). After 2 years (which included many inquiries to ANTS re: status) our paper dossiers were returned...with a letter that said "Good news! Now you can do this on line!" Anywho, the online system worked (ultimately) and we received our licenses but it was a long and twisted/twisting journey...la grande aventure! Bon chance.


----------



## ferrad

rynd2it said:


> That's great, you'll get approved quickly then Kim will sort it out


I got approved and she said I must just wait. And that if my current insurance company won't renew, then I should try another. Which I have just done. I was recommended to try AMV, and have just signed up. They are asking me for the following:

un mandat de prélèvement SEPA complété et signé accompagné d’un relevé d’identité bancaire
Where do I get this SEPA document to complete?


----------



## rynd2it

ferrad said:


> I got approved and she said I must just wait. And that if my current insurance company won't renew, then I should try another. Which I have just done. I was recommended to try AMV, and have just signed up. They are asking me for the following:
> 
> un mandat de prélèvement SEPA complété et signé accompagné d’un relevé d’identité bancaire
> Where do I get this SEPA document to complete?


Ask your bank for it - I've signed all the ones I needed online digitally. Its a direct debit mandate so AMV will need one in their favour and a copy of your RIB. I'm surprised AMV didn't provide a pro-forma one.


----------



## ferrad

rynd2it said:


> Ask your bank for it - I've signed all the ones I needed online digitally. Its a direct debit mandate so AMV will need one in their favour and a copy of your RIB. I'm surprised AMV didn't provide a pro-forma one.


Yes I would have thought they would send it to me to sign.


----------

